

Life After YC @ SXSW - imdane
http://panelpicker.sxsw.com/ideas/view/7526

======
imdane
Programs like Y Combinator have garnered much attention in the media. Many of
the startups are highlighted and critiqued upon launch, but how do these
programs fare over time? What lessons have graduates of Y Combinator learned
in a post-Y Combinator world? How do they turn ideas into real businesses?
Help vote on this panel to hear answers to these questions!

~~~
InfinityX0
Sounds like a documentary I'd watch. Filmmakers?

~~~
coryl
I'd think I'd be interested too, problem is startups are just two guys sitting
on their computers for the majority of their days. Not sure it would actually
be an interesting documentary after all.

The docs on Kozmo and Govworks were pretty good though.

